# Taking a goat to a second show?



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

We recently went to our it's show. Three of our five girls did great, however two of them were 5th and 8th place. One of these girls is just a doeling (only 4 months), and the other is a doe in milk. I really feel that our little doeling has great potential, but the judge didn't seem to like her. We have have another show coming up in June. Is there a point in taking these two goats who didn't score well again, even though only a
Month had passed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't see why you shouldn't take them. 5th and 8th place aren't bad depending on the amount of goats and what they look like.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The youngest ones in a class almost always get passed up.
If you like showing there is no reason she shouldn't go again.
One time I brought a young buck. The first day he was last & the next day (same competitors, different judge) he got third.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Try again and see what happens. No reason to give up on them after only one show.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I show mine at least 3 times per year, there is no reason not to show them again. It's a great experience, a lot of fun, and a good way to make connections with local goat people. .


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Different judges see things differently as well, so a doe placing at the end under one judge may take first or second under another. When it comes down to it, it's someone's opinion.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree  show them again  each judge is different  
I went to a show last year and my sisters doe took second to last.. The next show we went to (a two ring show with two different judges) she took 1st and 2nd! So it's worth showing her again


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Every judge is different. What one likes the other may not.


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you, I think we will. With our doe who took 5th I know her weakness is her foreuddr. She's got a great confirmation and dairy length but an udder isn't really something you can change? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

When you breed her, breed her to a buck who's got udders strong where her's is weak..  and then, hopefully, her kids udders should turn out better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, not all judges , judge the same. It is worth a 2nd try.


----------

